# Need help for jobs online



## rhiny (Mar 6, 2015)

Good evening all 

I need some help in regards to apply for online jobs, I'm not sure if anybody in this forum have similar experience for applying online jobs.
I am holding subclass 820 temporary partner visa and I am trying to apply some online jobs and some websites asked for what visa I'm holding and also for expiry date which is fair enough and I know my expiry visa is indefinite as I am still waiting for my permanent resident visa subclass 801 
I can't put Indefinite as some company need dates, should I just put the date for 2 years after DBIP grant my 820 ?

my 820 granted on April 2016

I am so confused

I am sorry for my bad English 

Appreciate for helps

Thanks guys


----------



## neel143890 (Jun 28, 2016)

I require some assistance concerning apply for online occupations, I'm not certain on the off chance that anyone in this discussion have comparable experience for applying online employments.


----------

